# php und sendmail



## RedWing (9. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage:
Reicht folgende Option in der php.ini um einen PHP Mailversand über sendmail unter
Linux zu ermöglichen:

php.ini:


```
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -fyou@yourdomain.de
```

Diese Zeile funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Meine mail Funktion gibt jedes mal 0 zurück...

Muss ich etwa den kompletten MTA neu einrichten?

Danke für die Antworten

Gruß

RedWing


----------

